# Munich with 2 kids (one and three years)



## Jimmy21 (Oct 3, 2021)

Hello!

We are an spanish marriage thinking to move to Munich. 

As we have two kids (one and three years), we have a lot of questions related with schools and healthcare system. It would be really nice if you can help us.

First of all, we come from Spain where we know really how the public healthcare system works. We have read a lot about Munich hospitals and healthcare system, and we read bad reviews that surprised me. What do you think about it? Which hospital and family doctor do you recommend?

Our kids do not speak spanish. Do you think that it is possible to find nuersery and kindergarten in the middle of the course? Can you recommend nurserys and kidergarten? Is that possible that our 1 and 3 years kids go together to same baby svhool?

About housing, we see different flats to rent there. Which zone do you recommend to live with family? Is that possible to go to work with car in munich or public transport is the only way? 

How long do you think it is necessary to do the proper set up of finding schools and place to live? Just to ask that time if I receive a job offer from a German Company.

many thanks for your help! This forum is very helpful!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Jimmy21 said:


> Our kids do not speak spanish.


Do you mean your kids don't speak German? (Common slip of the tongue/keyboard in situations like this.) But at those ages, they should be able to pick up German pretty easily just from hanging around with little German kids of the same age. 

For the other questions I leave you to our forum members who have lived in Germany with children.


----------



## Jimmy21 (Oct 3, 2021)

Yes sorry, they do not speak german and english neither.

What about healthcare for kids?

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you go to work for a company in Germany, you'll be required to have health cover through your job. That cover will include your family members - though if your wife works in Germany, she'll have her own healthcare cover through her employer. The healthcare plan for the breadwinner(s) in the family cover the children in the family.


----------



## Jimmy21 (Oct 3, 2021)

Do you believe that hospitals and the healthcare system works fine? I read bad experiences for expats in Munich but I would like to have more opinions


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

When I lived in Germany, I was in Pforzheim, which is closer to Stuttgart than to Munich. And fortunately I had very little need of medical services while I was there.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you go to work for a company in Germany, you'll be required to have health cover through your job. That cover will include your family members - though if your wife works in Germany, she'll have her own healthcare cover through her employer. The healthcare plan for the breadwinner(s) in the family cover the children in the family.


That only applies to public health insurance. If he opts for private health insurance the wife and kids would need their own policies. Generally the public system (with a private Zusatzversicherung) is better for families and private should be avoided. 



Jimmy21 said:


> Do you believe that hospitals and the healthcare system works fine? I read bad experiences for expats in Munich but I would like to have more opinions


 It is becoming increasingly difficult to find doctors accepting new patients in certain areas. Does anyone in your family require frequent appointments with specialists?

It is very difficult (especially for newcomers) to find housing. Make sure that you negotiate a relocation package that includes at least 6 months housing as well as a relocation agent to assist with finding doctors, daycare, etc.


----------



## Jimmy21 (Oct 3, 2021)

*Sunshine* said:


> That only applies to public health insurance. If he opts for private health insurance the wife and kids would need their own policies. Generally the public system (with a private Zusatzversicherung) is better for families and private should be avoided.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice!


----------

